# ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?



## Lunixx (31. Januar 2017)

*ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

Guten Tag,

ich will ein paar Veränderungen an meinem PC vornehmen und dazu hätte ich eine Frage

Hier erstmal mein System:

CPU: Intel I7 3930k
Mainboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
RAM: 16Gb DDR3
GPU: GTX980Ti


Ich will einen neuen Kühler und ein neues Gehäuse Kaufen, dabei habe ich folgendes gedacht:

Gehäuse: NZXT Source S340 Elite mit Sichtfenter Midi Tower
Kühler: NZXT Kraken X62 Komplett-Wasserkühlung 280mm

Nun ist das Gehäuse ein ATX, mATX, mITX und das Mainboard ein E-ATX, wird das trozdem reinpassen oder werde ich Probleme bekommen?


Vielen Dank !


----------



## claster17 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

Das Gehäuse ist gerade groß genug, um ATX aufzunehmen. Anhand von Bildern kann es sein, dass es vielleicht gerade so passen könnte, aber die Blechabdeckung für die Kabel scheint mir da zu nah zu sein.

Edit: Anscheinend kann man die Abdeckung abschrauben. Spätestens dann sollte dein Board passen.


----------



## Lunixx (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

ok, das mainboard ist nur noch vorübergehend, bis die neuen Prozessoren von Intel raus kommen, wird eh gewechselt. Ich hoffe mal, dass es solange alles passt

Vielen Dank


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

Ein E-ATX-Mainboard wird nicht in ein ATX-Case passen,

es sei dann, man verwendet einen Fäustel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

E-ATX-Format: 305 mm × 330 mm
ATX: 305 mm × 244 mm

Irgendwie rein bekäme man es nur die würde die Hälfte wegen fehlender Befestigungspunkte in der Luft hängen. Wenn du E ATX länger nutzen willst würde ich eher auf passende Big Tower ausweichen


----------



## claster17 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

Dieses Board wird fälschlicherweise als E-ATX klassifiziert, weil es etwas breiter als normales ATX ist (den Bohrungen nach eigentlich nur ein übergroßes ATX). Echtes E-ATX wäre noch breiter und hätte eine weitere Reihe Befestigungspunkte bekommen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: ATX Gehäuse mit einem E-ATX Mainboard?*

Es gibt so einige MB, die als E-ATX (SSEB) ausgewiesen sind, aber nur etwas breiter bauen als ATX. Solche könnte ich auch ohne Probleme verbauen, obwohl offiziell nicht unterstützt. E-ATX wäre 12x13 Zoll, was nicht mehr passen würde.
Im Zweifel würde ich einfach ausmessen.


----------

